
Ask HN: What tough problems are you solving right now? - colesantiago
Just finished my CS degree recently and have some free time to kill, but have no idea what problems that I need solving.<p>Just very genuinely curious about what you guys are solving right now.<p>Stating a choice of programming language is a plus.
======
joshuathomas096
Quantum Complexity Theory. It's useful in machine learning when defining a
slope in an infinite dimensional function space (Hilbert Space). I'm trying to
understand what problems are worth solving with quantum machine learning
algorithms.

~~~
siscia
Can you yell us more? It seems quite interesting

~~~
Valk3_
Agreed, would also like to hear more about this!

------
atroyn
Dealing with poorly behaved surfaces (specular, luminous, reflective,
deformity) in 3D reconstruction.

Figuring out human interaction intent from force measurements for cooperating
with a robot in a collaborative task (moving a table together).

Both language agnostic.

~~~
nojvek
3D reconstruction is a pretty big problem. Anyone who solves that problem by
just using a camera on a mobile phone and doing processing offline in real-
time can make huge strides for robotics.

We have the advances in Deep learning but we're still have to make some
strides before robots can infer the same way we humans do about objects we
see.

